# Any home trainers use a wall mounted dip station?



## MF88

Thinking of getting this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAX-FITNESS-DIPPING-KNEE-RAISE-STATION-COMBO-ABS-TRICEPS-WALL-MOUNTED-DIP-LEG-/330829735907?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item4d06fd27e3&_uhb=1 and just want everybodies thoughts on it.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

If you weigh below 70kg maybe it would be OK but for someone who weighs 100kg+,they wont be able to use a dipping belt with much weight.


----------



## lukeee

Buy it,use it, film it, post video on here


----------



## justin case

trouble with that one is that the width is fixed, it needs to be adjustable to your body width, and to switch between pectoral dipping with elbows out and tricep dipping with elbows in.


----------



## QUEST

cant see that lasting more than 5 minuets mate..


----------



## youngcal

Does look good but i can imagine me mum popping her head through the hole when i got on it an it rips the wall down an im in a heap


----------



## Skinny Guy

Max load 110kg..


----------



## youngcal

Skinny Guy said:


> Max load 110kg..


I imagine it not takingg anyone near that heavy, buy it have a play worst thing happpens u get some practice plastering


----------



## MF88

This one might be better then, max load 200kg http://www.gorillasports.co.uk/p-248-wall-mounted-dip-station.aspx


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MF88 said:


> This one might be better then, max load 200kg http://www.gorillasports.co.uk/p-248-wall-mounted-dip-station.aspx


Haha, it looks the same.

I'd be looking at what your wall is made of since i think that will be the main thing to factor(if the handles width/depth are suitable).


----------



## Skinny Guy

I'd be more worried about the fixings/wall holding 110kg then the actual dip station


----------



## Jimboi

Its your studwork wall that would worry me! Lol Why not get one that fixes to the floor as well that way you can strap up and not worry about it.


----------



## MF88

It's not a studwork wall, it's the connecting wall between me and next door and it's solid, will see what fixings it comes with and if need be I'll buy some rawl bolts if I can't pinch any from work.

The second one I posted had adjustable positions and supports 200kg.


----------



## visionp

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you weigh below 70kg maybe it would be OK but for someone who weighs 100kg+,they wont be able to use a dipping belt with much weight.


I weigh 104kg and dip 3 sets of 10 reps with 20 kg followed by 2 sets of 5-6 reps of 40 kg. Full ROM.


----------



## visionp

MF88 said:


> It's not a studwork wall, it's the connecting wall between me and next door and it's solid, will see what fixings it comes with and if need be I'll buy some rawl bolts if I can't pinch any from work.
> 
> The second one I posted had adjustable positions and supports 200kg.


Big drill bit and use anchor bolts to be sure. Rawl plugs won't take it.


----------



## MF88

visionp said:


> Big drill bit and use anchor bolts to be sure. Rawl plugs won't take it.


I said rawl bolts mate not plugs 









I like the dip stats though buddy, I need to get me a belt to strap weight to.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I'd be wary of the Rawl bolts if it's into Thermalite blocks or similar. Onto exterior brickwork wouldn't be a problem at all if away from the ends so that it doesn't split the brick.

Speaking of stats......I am circa 110kg and dip with 20kg divers belt and a 20kg plate added to that. I have been known to do 2x20kg plates with the divers belt for a couple of reps but it doesn't do my joints much good i don't think. Yes,full rep.


----------



## George-Bean

I got this dipping station



I used rag bolts and a thixotropic glue, Im really pleased with with it but I do wish I had bought an adjustable width station.


----------

